# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Ron Paul Jr. Wins primary! 71%, HEIR TO RP THE EMPIRE IN 2012!

## acroso

link here

He's RP endorsed but I think they call him RP Jr. because of his bio





> I’m a husband, father of three, and concerned citizen with a background in engineering, medicine, and more recently business and entrepreneurship. I graduated from Lakeland Senior High School in Lakeland, Florida, and came to North Carolina in 1992 to study engineering and then medicine at Duke University. My high-school sweetheart (now wife) JoLynn attended Furman University in Greenville, South Carolina, which made Duke's engineering school (just four hours away!) even more attractive.
> 
> JoLynn and I married after college graduation, and she taught elementary school in Durham while I started medical school. After receiving my medical degree in 2000, I started neurosurgery residency at Duke University.
> 
> Despite a strong calling to medicine, I saw an opportunity to address a fundamental inefficiency in our healthcare system: to take care of patients, all physicians need timely and portable access to patient information. I left residency in 2001 to start a medical software company that solved that problem. Our company's system brings all the information needed to make clinical decisions directly to the caregiver's smartphone or BlackBerry. -B.J. Lawson

----------


## Jeremy

Ya, but we don't need to call him "Ron Paul Jr."  

he's William Lawson =)

----------


## acroso

Being called "Ron Paul Jr." is a great selling point at the RP forums though!

----------


## JMann

Living in the area but outside the 4th district I can honestly say I've never heard of Lawson referred to as Ron Paul Jr.  Not to say it hasn't happened especially considering Cho's campaign but Lawson is his own man and if he works through the summer and raises money, he can win.

----------


## Mahkato

Ron Paul has a son named Ron you know. He's the only Ron Paul Jr.

----------


## yongrel

BJ Lawson is BJ Lawson.

Which kicks ass.

----------


## acroso

Read his bio I posted and compare it to Ron Paul's formative years bio and you'll know why the nickname fits

----------


## kigol



----------


## jjockers

Actually, in a debate here, I believe his primary opponent Augustus Cho said he likes to call BJ "Ron Paul Jr." and continued to speak derogatively of him with a slew of what were, in my opinion, compliments.  In fact, Cho's whole campaign against/comparison of BJ, when put in writing, just looked to me like a list of compliments!

Good thing for BJ, he didn't have to attack Augustus at all.  Not that BJ ever intended to "attack".  Augustus did a fabulous job, what with disrespecting the US constitution when asked about American values, complete disregard for civil liberties, and not only 'seeing no problem' with the federal deficit, but explaining why it's a good thing for our national security.. yea..

----------


## Knightskye

Don't be misleading.  Rand Paul wasn't running for Congress - even though that'd be nice.

B.J. won the primary.  Let's get him to Washington!

----------


## acroso

Read The Bio!

----------


## JMann

The only thing that keep Lawson from winning is money.  Price will have a lot and Lawson will need the same.  Price will be taking big cash from anyone and everyone and probably already has a war chest from past campaigns.

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

We need to help get the GOP to back BJ since he did win the primary all we need to do is get him to goto them for help and then if they are hesitant make a deal like ok how bout you match what I raise in a 1 month period of time and then we get the troops and




MONEYBOMB MONEYBOMB MONEYBOMB YEAH

----------


## Jeremy

> The only thing that keep Lawson from winning is money.  Price will have a lot and Lawson will need the same.  Price will be taking big cash from anyone and everyone and probably already has a war chest from past campaigns.


i read something that said Price had like 300k... he'll probably waste tons of it though 

it doesnt even look like he has a real campaign site

----------


## JMann

> i read something that said Price had like 300k... he'll probably waste tons of it though 
> 
> it doesnt even look like he has a real campaign site


He has 300K and the entire state democrat's party behind him.  He is close friends with anyone and everyone in state politics and has one of those cable access shows that turns up about every 2 years to answer questions from voters.

I have no doubt Lawson can win but his campaign needs to do just about everything right between now and November to pull it off.

----------


## Barack Obama

Sorry, I saw you mentioned "Empire".  Is this guy a Marxist?  Where can I contact him?

----------


## acroso

This guy should be our 2012 presidential candidate. I think that the RP faction will eventually be able to take over the party AFTER we eventually leave Iraq and the current punditry (for lack of a better word, neocon) is dismissed since Iraq is CLEARLY not working after 5 years.

----------


## nate895

> This guy should be our 2012 presidential candidate. I think that the RP faction will eventually be able to take over the party AFTER we eventually leave Iraq and the current punditry (for lack of a better word, neocon) is dismissed since Iraq is CLEARLY not working after 5 years.


I have a plan for victory somewhere on these forums. I'll dig it up and bump it. 

BJ Lawson isn't the candidate for victory. We need someone who has some media attention or is a Governor/Senator. There are so many good possible candidates that are better than Lawson at the moment. Also, Lawson is so young, He would be a good candidate in a few years, especially if he was able to take a Senate Seat after Dole or Burr retire.

----------


## JMann

Can you only imagine what someone like BJ Lawson has done?  He went from a young, everyday hardworking guy to suddenly the Republican nominee for congress.  The cherry on top is that he is one of a handful of people that may be elected as a Ron Paul Republican.   

I don't think Lawson had any idea that he would be a politician but the country is lucky to have him.

----------


## acroso

I don't give a damn about all this you have to be a governor or a senator or whatever. I read his bio and listened to him speak, and I was impressed.

The media wants to make these campaigns about "drinking a beer with the candidate" and who working with "democrats across the isle as a governor of Texas" yadadada. 

Ron Paul is just a congressman and so is this guy. I don't see how it matters as long as they person is correct in policy,

----------


## nate895

> I don't give a damn about all this you have to be a governor or a senator or whatever. I read his bio and listened to him speak, and I was impressed.
> 
> The media wants to make these campaigns about "drinking a beer with the candidate" and who working with "democrats across the isle as a governor of Texas" yadadada. 
> 
> Ron Paul is just a congressman and so is this guy. I don't see how it matters as long as they person is correct in policy,


I'm talking running a serious campaign. No person in their late 30s is going to win the Presidency.

----------


## acroso

I don't care about age either. McCain's really old, and he isn't very good.

----------


## nate895

> I don't care about age either. McCain's really old, and he isn't very good.


But the average voter cares. I don't see a Lawson Presidency in 5 years, it's simply not gonna happen. The likelihood of him getting the Presidency is worse then is the likelihood Ron Paul will be President this next year.

----------


## JMann

> But the average voter cares. I don't see a Lawson Presidency in 5 years, it's simply not gonna happen. The likelihood of him getting the Presidency is worse then is the likelihood Ron Paul will be President this next year.


Yet amazingly the LP members think that someone that has written a book for download on the internets is qualified to be president.  Most strange GD'ed thing I've ever seen.  BJ has put his life in the nightmare that is politics and he can win.  I hope he sticks with it, ignores the money to be made outside of office, and eventually runs for president

----------


## acroso

How do you know he's mid-thirties? If he's currently around 40, in 5 years he'll be 45. Obama is only 46.

----------


## acroso

NOT THAT IT MATTERS (unless you're literally too young)

----------


## nate895

> How do you know he's mid-thirties? If he's currently around 40, in 5 years he'll be 45. Obama is only 46.


He'd have gotten his degrees really late then for his age.

----------


## acroso

Well he did go to grad school twice.

----------


## leonster

Thank you for your generous donation of $15.00!
Contribution received!

Thank you very much for your donation to the Lawson for Congress Campaign.

Your donation will allow us to expand and grow our campaign.

You will receive an email shortly with a confirmation number.


Who will join me?

----------


## Rhys

Good for Lawson. Who's Ron Paul Jr?

----------


## Knightskye

> No person in their late 30s is going to win the Presidency.


But a person in their early thirties helped draft the Declaration of Independence.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_..._a_declaration



So, yeah, B.J.'s kind of young, but he can still do amazing things.

----------


## amy31416

Hey Acroso, no doubt that BJ is fantastic--I also see him as a great part of the future of this movement, but it's too early to start speculating his presidential candidacy. He hasn't won the general election for Congress yet!

If we can get him in to Congress, this country will be better off for it, we have to focus on that. And we can't put all our eggs in one basket, there's also Vern McKinley, Amit Singh, among others.

----------


## lastnymleft

> Actually, in a debate here, I believe his primary opponent Augustus Cho said he likes to call BJ "Ron Paul Jr." and continued to speak derogatively of him with a slew of what were, in my opinion, compliments.  In fact, Cho's whole campaign against/comparison of BJ, when put in writing, just looked to me like a list of compliments!
> 
> Good thing for BJ, he didn't have to attack Augustus at all.  Not that BJ ever intended to "attack".  Augustus did a fabulous job, what with disrespecting the US constitution when asked about American values, complete disregard for civil liberties, and not only 'seeing no problem' with the federal deficit, but explaining why it's a good thing for our national security.. yea..


But will the state GOP now call for party "unity", in order to rally around BJ...??

I'm not holding my breath.

----------


## FreeTraveler

> This guy should be our 2012 presidential candidate. I think that the RP faction will eventually be able to take over the party AFTER we eventually leave Iraq and the current punditry (for lack of a better word, neocon) is dismissed since Iraq is CLEARLY not working after 5 years.


Let's see, here's a guy who may be great, but he's never held public office before. He wins his primary and now he's the "Heir to the Empire" and will be the best possible Presidential candidate in 2012?????

How about if we wait 'till he's won the general and has a voting history before we declare the coronation??

No wonder some people call us kooks.

----------


## acroso

He'll win it!

----------


## acroso

bump

----------

